# question with no answer?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know if this can even be answered, but what would be a "typical" expenses charge for a handler per show, if the show is where the handler would drive, not fly?
Maybe a better way to ask might be, for those of you who pay handlers, how much are the expenses usually, NOT including the handling/grooming/boarding fees?
Thanks!!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

well this is a all breed/great dane handler But here is her website with a list of handling fees... It might give you an idea, and the others may be able to verify if it's about right or not.
http://www.mari-lynn.com/service/service.htm

& I found this on a Golden Retriever Handler forum this guy is from Connetticut and here is his fees. 
http://www.brianstill.net/Rates.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! that gives me *some* idea!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Handling fees for the GR Specialty in Milton last summer were $340 for a (2) day show with minimum grooming. 

Remember as well that the handler gets all $$$$ winnings!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Expenses (gas, hotel, tolls, etc) are split between the number of dogs in a handler's string, INCLUDING their own.
When hiring a handler, all of this needs to be made clear up front. Also, you need to know your dog's place in the string - under what circumstances will he be handed off, and to whom. Handlers are "bonused" for group placements/wins/BIS (altough they should really be considered as a fee, since they set the price of those "bonuses") and they do keep any monetary winnings.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, thanks. I didn't understand what they meant by including the handler's dogs, I thought that meant we had to pay the expenses for the handlers' dogs!
I would be real concerned about the hand offs, for sure. The handler that I like best has quite a string....and some excellent clients from big name kennels that I'm sure provide quite a nice income...




Pointgold said:


> Expenses (gas, hotel, tolls, etc) are split between the number of dogs in a handler's string, INCLUDING their own.
> When hiring a handler, all of this needs to be made clear up front. Also, you need to know your dog's place in the string - under what circumstances will he be handed off, and to whom. Handlers are "bonused" for group placements/wins/BIS (altough they should really be considered as a fee, since they set the price of those "bonuses") and they do keep any monetary winnings.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

there are a couple Canadian handlers that do not charge extra for group wins or show wins ...the most expensive is not always the best, and the cheapest may also not be your best choice ...I think you need to look for someone who shows/grooms GOLDENS to perfection and has a good rapor with the dogs and clients ...just my 02..


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> there are a couple Canadian handlers that do not charge extra for group wins or show wins ...the most expensive is not always the best, and the cheapest may also not be your best choice ...I think you need to look for someone who shows/grooms GOLDENS to perfection and has a good rapor with the dogs and clients ...just my 02..


I agree with you 200%!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I think that if you look at the rate cards for the majority of AKC registered handlers, as well as those who are members of either the PHA or DHG, Groups/Bests are "bonused". While cost has to be considered, the care and well being of your dog must come first.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know if I agree with bonuses such as win bonuses and BOB bonuses. I believe that it is the handler's job to show the dog to the best of his/her ability. They should go in the ring with the intent to win. I can understand bonuses for group wins because you have to get the dog ready for BIS which takes time.

I don't want to start any fights, just stating my opinion. :wave:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I think that the issue is that they shouldn't call them a "bonus". I have no problem with a handler being paid for the placements, or Best. They are working - going back in the ring. 

Here is a typical Rate Sheet for a handler (AKC registered, member of PHA, DHG):

Refundable Deposit (on client’s last invoice) $1,000.00
All-Breed Show Rate $100.00
Independent Specialty Show Rate $125.00
National Show Rate $500.00
Westminster Show Rate $500.00
NY/NJ Specialties (Weekend before Westminster) $500.00
Invitational Show Rate $250.00​*Breed, Group, BIS and Specialty Bonuses:​*All-Breed Best of Breed $10.00
Group 1 $100.00
Group 2 $90.00
Group 3 $80.00
Group 4 $70.00
All-Breed Best In Show $400.00
Specialty Best In Show $150.00
Specialty BOS, BOW or Award of Merit $50.00
Specialty WD, WB $30.00
Westminster/AKC Classic BOB $150.00
Westminster/AKC Classic BOS/Award of Merit $75.00​*EXPENSES:​*Show expenses will be divided equally between the number of dogs at each particular show or show weekend. This includes dogs brought to the show by their owners and/or dogs booked after the close of entries. Chargeable expenses can include gasoline, parking, hotel, airfare, rental car and miscellaneous dog expense for the handler and any assistants.​*​*


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

What about ringside turnovers? Doesn't that save a lot? I really don't want my dog traveling or staying with the handler....but we'd be right there WITH the handler, just following along in the SUV.

How does that usually work?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I think that the issue is that they shouldn't call them a "bonus". I have no problem with a handler being paid for the placements, or Best. They are working - going back in the ring.
> 
> Here is a typical Rate Sheet for a handler (AKC registered, member of PHA, DHG):
> 
> ...



Wow!!! I'm just gonna tough it out and play with the big guys.. Only way _I will_ learn to be a better handler anyways...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> What about ringside turnovers? Doesn't that save a lot? I really don't want my dog traveling or staying with the handler....but we'd be right there WITH the handler, just following along in the SUV.
> 
> How does that usually work?


That needs to be established from the start. Many handlers include ringside pk ups in the expenses.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I know my last weekend where my guy was sent out hurt...new handler, and I felt expenses were steep ...so this coming weekend its me on the end of the lead & if costs continue to raise that may be the way it shall be ..I certainly can't get to many shows due to work, but I cant afford $500 weekends either :no:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> I know my last weekend where my guy was sent out hurt...new handler, and I felt expenses were steep ...so this coming weekend its me on the end of the lead & if costs continue to raise that may be the way it shall be ..I certainly can't get to many shows due to work, but I cant afford $500 weekends either :no:


Unless it is a show close to home, an owner/handler can easily spend $500 per weekend, given transportation, lodging, food, etc. In many cases, it is LESS expensive to hire a handler - they usually finish dogs faster than owners, so there are LESS $500 weekends :doh:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Unless it is a show close to home, an owner/handler can easily spend $500 per weekend, given transportation, lodging, food, etc. In many cases, it is LESS expensive to hire a handler - they usually finish dogs faster than owners, so there are LESS $500 weekends :doh:


yes agreed ...our upcoming one is a close to home show where I can easily drive back/forth ... Its a rock and a hard place kinda thing, I enjoy showing my dogs for the most part although they may finish quicker with a handler, Its finding "the handler" I know I have my fav and he isn't always available!!!!!!!:


----------

